# Got a new Ultrlight.



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey All.
Traded my PT145 off for a .38 special ultrlight revolver today. I love it. Easier to carry and Im lots more accurate with it. 
Not sure the model number cause its not on there, but I think its a model 85?? Any ideas how to tell? Tnx, HG


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Open cylinder and look at inside of frame where cylinder yoke goes. There should be two sets of numbers. Bottom set of numbers should be model number. "85" on my 85ULBH.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Picked up a Taurus .38 Ultralight hammerless the other day. Nice little revolver I have to admit.


----------

